# anyone know about this???



## caliman (Jan 9, 2006)

i do backup my seies 1 sony tivo to my computer and then i have the file name tivo.bak on C drive.after that i do backup a series 2 TCD540040 STandalone to my C drive.when i open C drive ,I see only 1 file TIVO.BAK on C.SO anybody know what is this file for??and can i restore the file to series1 and 2.thanks


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Sounds like you have overwritten your series 1 backup with your series 2 backup. 

The backup command specifies the filename - eg. /mnt/dos/tivo.bak - so if you want to save separate backups then you need different filenames - eg. /mnt/dos/tivoS1.bak and /mnt/dos/tivoS2.bak 

And no, you can't use the same backup for both machines as S1 and S2 machines are very different, so at this point you need to rename your existing tivo.bak to reflect the fact that it's from your S2 machine and then redo the S1 backup to a different file.


----------

